# Nass RAW - 7/8/10



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2010)

Met up with Woodcore for a nice ride in the woods today after work.  The rain had held off and everything was dry dry dry, except for the air, which was rather humid.  We headed out with a rough idea of what we were going to do, and made the rest up as we went.  Ended up with a pretty good loop, I think.

Started from Lamson's>Jug-a-lug>Scoville twisties>b-street>across 69>high road>cemetery twisties>69er>Hinman>Jug>Scoville twisties>East Chippens>BSB>done.

It was more of a cruise ride for me than anything else, I wasn't feeling particularly smooth, but I still had fun.  I endo'd on the second a-frame on jug-a-lug, which pretty much set the tone for me on any stuff like that today.  There was some miscommunication at the end of the ride, Jon elected not to take Jug out to the Scoville twisties since it was getting dark, so I don't know the exact mileage, but it was somewhere around 10.5.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2010)

Good rip this evening B! Enjoyed rolling B-Street and the 69'er in the opposite directions I've grown accustomed to for sure! Amazing how dry everything is, a little rain might be actually a good thing


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Jon elected not to take Jug out to the Scoville twisties since it was getting dark,



:-oI don't believe I just read that:wink: He's the one usually pushing to ride until there is absolutely no light left!

Don't worry B, I otb'd last night too, probably the fastest one I've ever done. Remember hitting the rock that stopped me dead and then I was laying on the ground with about a 1 foot scratch up my leg! I seem to be otb'ing a lot more now a days, not sure why, only thing I can think of is the quicker pace.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> :- I seem to be otb'ing a lot more now a days, not sure why, only thing I can think of is the quicker pace and *lack of skill*.



Fixed it for you


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> :-oI don't believe I just read that:wink: He's the one usually pushing to ride until there is absolutely no light left!
> 
> Don't worry B, I otb'd last night too, probably the fastest one I've ever done. Remember hitting the rock that stopped me dead and then I was laying on the ground with about a 1 foot scratch up my leg! I seem to be otb'ing a lot more now a days, not sure why, only thing I can think of is the quicker pace.



I know, when I got to the intersection at the end of hinman I thought for sure that he would have gone the long way (like I thought we had said we would).  Oh well, his loss. 

My endo wasn't too bad, not really a full OTB, more off to the side.  It was more embarrassing than anything...  I hate those ones that go so quick you're not even too sure what the hell happened.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Oh well, his loss.



I made up for that tonight and did an extra Jug>Scoville>4way>BSB lap just to make sure you guys don't think I'm slacking off. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I made up for that tonight and did an extra Jug>Scoville>4way>BSB lap just to make sure you guys don't think I'm slacking off. :lol:



I knew you wouldn't let me down...


----------

